# No symptoms with BFP? Please help



## Pickle19 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can put my mind at ease, as I'm fast losing hope. We've been trying for over 5years, have had 3 ICSI with my husband's sperm, 3 IUIs with donor sperm, 1 donor IVF and 1 donor FET. I'm now on my 2ww (11dpt) with our 2nd donor FET of a single 6 day embryo (really good quality) but I feel absolutely nothing. No sore boobs, no cramps nothing. 

I've fallen pregnant twice (and miscarried both times) and I had sore boobs and cramps with both. But they were both from fresh IVF, so I'm wondering do you get more preg symptoms from IVF because all of the drugs/extra follicles etc? 

Has anyone got pregnant with FET and shown no symptoms in the 2ww?? please tell me some uplifting stories as I'm so down   

x


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hiya

Mine wasn't FET but fresh DEIVF.  I had absolutely no symptoms throughout my whole pregnancy, right from taking my Prostap through to the birth.  It is very worrying but if you search FF or Google it is actually quite common.

I got quite panicky about no symptoms and ended up paying for extra scans to ease my mind.

All the best and    you get a BFP.

Yxx


----------



## Pickle19 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you! did you have any pregnancy symptoms in the 2ww?


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope not a thing.  So thought it hadn't worked and dreaded doing the HPT.  We were so shocked by the BFP that it took us a good few minutes to speak/smile.

All the best
Yxx


----------



## Pickle19 (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG just tested positive today!!!!!! so shocked and happy and scared in equal measure. I'm just praying now we make it all the way through.

xx


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Pickle19,

I just wanted to drop in and say firstly *CONGRATS* on your  and thank you for sharing an giving some hope. I'm 11dpo with a single blast and have no symptoms either. 
OTD is 26th so driving myself  thinking should i test early or wait aaargghhhh.

Lots of    to you and your sticky bean.

Lea x


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow Pickle, many congratulations.  Fingers crossed for you that this one is a sticky one.

Yxx


----------



## Pickle19 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, it's so good to get support here. I had the HCG/Progesterone blood test this week and t5he results look good so praying this little bean sticks.

Minnimort - how did you get on, did you resist the urge to test early hope everything has worked

Yxx - good luck with your transfer, fingers crossed you get another success

xx


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Pickle,
How are you feeling? 

I did wait for today, amazingly  
Still not sure either way though  
Phoned for results to get told I need to go back Fri for another test as my levels are way lower than they should be, it can't be from drugs as I've had a totally natural cycle not even any progesterone in 2ww. Nurse did say either implanted and not staying or late implantation so not producing enough hormone yet! Please please be the latter    
Had ET on 17th so could it be too early?  I'm in limbo & driving myself   with all this.

Lea x


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Pickle, still got fingers crossed this is a sticky one for you.  Are you having a repeat blood test or just waiting for early scan?

Minniemort, my clinic do a blood test 10 days after a blast transfer and HPT 12 days after.  Is longer for a 3day or less transfer.  Do hope your next blood test has better results and they did do it too early.

I'm feeling eager to start but do want to wait so that there is a gap between birthdays if we are successful again.  Only 12 weeks to go (can you tell I'm counting the days).

Yxx


----------

